# 1" 45acp revolver



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in the current issue of G&A hanguns magazine there is an insert card to renew or signup and there is a picture of what appears to be a 1" 45acp revolver
is this fictious or is it coming?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

S&W made one on the N-frame, I believe, a few years ago. I think it was/is a Performance Center gun, or maybe a special run for Lew Horton or one of the other big distributors. It may still be in production, though God knows why. As Evan Marshall famously quipped, "N-frame snubs provide an _illusion_ of concealability."


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't see why a .45 revolver is so attractive when .357/.38 is such a standard wheelgun caliber.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I don't see why a .45 revolver is so attractive when .357/.38 is such a standard wheelgun caliber.


More "stopping power" than a .38 with lighter recoil than a full-charge .357.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... and consistent ammo across multiple platforms. If you own multiple .45s, and reload .45s.

JBW


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I don't see why a .45 revolver is so attractive when .357/.38 is such a standard wheelgun caliber.


A whole lot easier to stay on target for that all important second shot. Remember anything worth shooting in defense is worth shooting twice and you may have to.:smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The biggest problem for me with N-Framed Smiths is that I can't handle the gun as comfortably as an L-Frame or K-Framed gun.

But as far as I'm concerned, the N-Framed gun's cylinder is too large in diameter, so that, coupled with two layers of leather, it becomes too bulky under vest or jacket. I'm far more comfortable with the K- or L-Frame gun.

Bob Wright


----------

